

Ask HN: Siri for Travel - pacifi30

Hello folks,<p>I am starting to make a website which is something like siri for travel effectively meaning that given the constraints like "I have 1 week of vacation", "I have 1000$ budget", "I am interested in hiking" or "I am interested in drinking wine" or even "I dont want to go farther then 100 miles" the app will plan a trip for you including details like which place to go, what attractions to visit there, what to eat etc?.<p>Just throwing my idea to you guys to see if you guys think people will like to have a minimal effort website for their travel plans which will give them recommendations based on their taste.<p>Thanks
Nishant
======
brackin
How would you be able to use any technology to match Siri. I recommend you
build an SMS service that does this and maybe finishes by sending you a link
to pay or something. As Siri works with SMS.

Not sure about this though. I like Hipmunk for hotels and flights. It's
probably the best in the travel space but isn't exactly like this.

~~~
pacifi30
When I say siri for travel, its basically saying something like "Plan me a
trip" and these are my requirements, I dont care what you plan but it should
be awesome.

For the version 1, I am planning to launch something like if you go from place
A to B, what are the places that you can visit on your way. I came to this
idea when I was travelling from Page AZ to Zion National Park Utah and there
were numerous attractions on the way that I didnt even knew about.

------
profitbaron
You should have a look at <http://www.hidentify.com/> who are attacking a
similiar idea/problem albeit in a different market.

~~~
pacifi30
I highly doubt these guys are doing any recommendations stuff that I am
targeting.

